
Ask HN: What I need to learn to become a tech entrepreneur? - p__
I have self learnt various things, like coding in Python, creating and hosting websites, integrating payment systems, building tutorials. What else should I learn to become a tech entrepreneur?
======
bfoks
Probably the most important skill to make it the business: sales.

